
The biggest barrier to Windows 10 success is still Windows 7 - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-biggest-barrier-to-windows-10-success-is-still-windows-7/?loc=newsletter_large_thumb_related&ftag=TRE5575fdc&bhid=25696397469645606458680072209264
======
mtgx
Or in other words, Windows 10 is still hated enough that people prefer
sticking to Windows 7.

